# Beztēma >  Infrasarkanie sildītāji

## defs

http://www.ufoterm.lv/?l=3&item_id=26
Te vesels apraksts.Man liekas,ka tas viss ūdens.Tagad jau piedāvā nezin ko,lai tik varētu nopelnīt.Krievu laikā šitādus sildītājus sauca par "saulītēm",kas bija no lētā gala,jo viņiem ir tikai kvarca stikla  trubā spirāle,aizmugurē atstarotājs un viss iebūvēts metāla  korpusā.Tagad tiek piedāvāts kā baigā extra.Salīdzinoši eļļas radiatoram ir vairāk materialu,darbībā daudz drošāks,jo nekas neuzkarts līdz citu priekšmetu degšas temperatūrai,un tas ir 5x lētēks! Arī ar pūtēju/kaloriferu/vari novirzīt silto gaisu vajadzīgaja virzienā.
 Varbūt rakstu nepareizi? Apgaismojiet,ja kāds gadijumā tādu lieto,paldies!
 Es vienkarši fantazēju par lētāku siltumu ziemā,bet laikam tā arī jaunu velosipēdu neizdomāšu.

----------


## Didzis

Ja nebastoji fizikas stundas skolā, tad zinātu, ka ir pilnīgi vienalga ar kāda tipa sildītāju sildīt noslēgtu telpu. Ja skaitītājs noskaita vienu kilovatstundu, tad temperatūra telpā pacelsies par vieniem un tiem pašiem grādiem. Pofig, sildi ar UFO, krievu saulīti, vai ķieģelim izvērtu spirāli. Tā ir elementāra fizika. Sildītāji viens no otra atšķiras tikai ar lietošanas ērtumu. Uz eļļas radiātora varēsi zeķes žāvēt, ar kaloriferu varēsi zem daķa pūst siltu gaisu  ::  , bet ar UFO varēsi sildīt muguru, kamēr seja būs vēsumā(sajūta kā pie ugunskura). Pie vienas jaudas visi sildītāji izdala vienādu siltuma daudzumu un nav ekonomisku elektrisko sildītaju. Nu jā, ko es te stāstu,vienmēr jau atrodas cilvēki, kuri fiziku nemācijās un uzķeras uz reklāmas.

----------


## next

Ir viena pozitiiva lieta - nav jaapiesilda visa istaba.
Bet tikpat labi var lietot kveelspuldzi ar reflektoru kolbaa, taa uz vatiem 500.

----------


## defs

Tur jau ta lieta,ka nepiesildīs visu istabu. Un kamēr būs ieslēgts-tikmēr silts,līdzko izrubisies-ta auksts.Nekādas ekonomijas nesanak.Un tie izplatītāji gudri tur raksta,ka angļu tehnologija,par viļņu garumiem utt.Tāpēc jau saku,ka ūdens.

----------


## next

Ja tajaa telpaa uzturies dazhas stundas dienaa tad taisni taadu vajag.

----------


## kabis

Kaut kur dzirdēju, ka infrasarkanais sildītājs varētu neļaut atdzist cilvēka ķermeņim un mazāk sildītu apkārtējos objektus. Rezultātā rodas sajūta, ka nav auksti, bet apkārt tik un tā temperatūra ir zema.
Labojiet mani, ja kļūdos

----------


## AndrisZ

Iesnas saķersi ja neko vairāk.
Cilvēka ķermenim galīgi neoptimāls variants. Viena puse karst, otra dzesējas... Tas ir tikpat kā caurvējā strādāt.
Savulaik jau viss izmēģināts.

----------


## defs

Ja siltumu nosauc par infrasarkano starojumu,tad tas krutāk izklausās un var vairāk naudas par tādu verķi prasīt  :: 
Un bez tam sasilušais gaiss tā vai tā beigās pacelsies gaisā pie griestiem  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik atceros no vienas izstādes stāstiem, tad tiesi uz to lokālumu, mobilitāti un tiešu objekta sildīšanu un gaisa nesildīšanu tas pasākums esot balstīts. Varētu būt labs varianats angāram ziemā vienas darba vietas sildīšanai un viss.

Par to apkuri - tagad siltumsūkņi ir pieejami, gaiss - gaiss pat bez ventiilatora un liela trokšņa. 

http://www.building.lv/readnews.php?news_id=94898

----------


## Jon

Nav jau nekā jauna zem šīs saules - vēl Padomijas laikā spoguļlampas ar sarkanu stiklu cūku fermās lietoja. Rukši sakrāmējās čupiņā tieši zem lampām. Nebija no apakšas sūdi jāsilda vai pa visu kūti konvektori jāuzstāda. Bet jefiņiem jau kaut kas jāiestāsta, lai labāk pirktu. Ja kāds krāsojums jāžāvē, tad gan šie IR sildekļi lieti noder - starojums ir tieši, kur vajag un putekļus pa gaisu nepūš.

----------


## defs

Raimond,tiem visiem "astoņkājiem" jau ar cena smuka.Ja kāds dzīvo savā personīgajā mājā,tad var domāt,ja maciņš atļauj.

----------


## Delfins

un aizņem tas jau jau arī daudz vietas.
Visefektīvākais veids - siltuma saglabāšana - siltinātas sienas, jumts un obligāti grīda. Ja nav grīda siltināta - kurini cik gribi, istaba būs auksta.

----------


## a_masiks

Offtopiks.

*Raimonds1*  -  man tāds didakstisks jautājums: ko TU domā par šo citātu, no tevis iepostētā linka? Un vai šis citāts vairo uzticību dotajam produktam?




> Liela nozīme siltuma apmaiņā ir vēja un gaisa mitruma ietekmei.Uz aukstā iztvaikotāja profila kondensējas gaisa mitrums un veidojas sarma vai ledus, kas ir siltuma nesējam dabīgs siltuma akumulators.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā atbildīga dīlera tekstu.

reizēm dara tā
http://www.houseinspect.com/index.php?id=10
Frost sometimes builds up on the exterior coils in the cold months (around the compressor). This is normal. The heat pump will periodically reverse operations to remove the frost. This is called the defrost cycle.
http://www.toad.net/~jsmeenen/defrost.html
http://www.hotfoot-heating.com/products.htm

----------


## a_masiks

> Kā atbildīga dīlera tekstu.


 Skaidrs. Tātad frāzei :"ledus un sarma ir dabīgs siltuma akumulātors (uzkrājējs)" /laikam taču domāts kā pozitīvs faktors, ibo linkā nekur nav pieminēta cīņa ar apledojumu/ -  tu visnotaļ piekrīti un uzskati par atbildīga dīlera textu?  Tad man vairāk jautājumu nav.

----------


## defs

Ja runa par siltumsūkni,tad tas siltumu taisa pat no -25,atdzesējot to līdz -50 grādiem.Vismaz tā par Mitsubishi uc līdzīgiem rakstīts.Loģiski,ka veidosies apledojums pat tad,ja lauka temperatūra mērāma plusos,jo gaiss tiks atdzesēts un gaisā esošais ūdens tvaiks kondensēsies uz siltummaiņu elementiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

linka ir pieminēts defrost cikls, kas izskatās apmēram šādi
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... type=&aq=f

----------


## defs

Vel viens interesants jautājums par lietderības koeficientu un enerģijas nezūdamības likumu.
 Piemeram,jebkura tante pateiks,ka apkaļķojusies spirāle,ar ko rītos vārā ūdeni kādam dzērienam,lēnak silda,ja to klaj kaļķakmens.Mūsdienu modernie čaiņiki paspēj izrubīties ārā,tā teikt-"sarga" paši sevi.Un tagad-kamēr spirāle mokas ar Tavu ūdeni krūzē,tikmer skaitītājs ar prieku to visu saskaita,it kā būtu vairak ūdeni uzvārijis un izdzēris.Tamdēļ jautājums-kur palika tas siltums,par kuru man jamaksā Latvenergo? Paldies!

----------


## a_masiks

> linka ir pieminēts defrost cikls,


 es atvainojos - kurā vietā šis cikls ir pieminēts? Citātiņu varētu, ibo man laikam ar acīm švaki...
PS - atgādināšu - links par kuru runājam ir šis: http://www.building.lv/readnews.php?news_id=94898

----------


## next

Ja tas chainiks sleedzas aaraa, tad Latvenergo par to nav jaamaksaa.
Ja nesleedzas tad sildelements taa paarkarst ka katlakmens atdalaas nost.
Vai ari spiraale paardeg.
Un silstot pretestiiba aug - straava mazaaka, sildiishana notiek leenaak - lielaaki zudumi siltumapmainjaa ar apkaarteejo gaisu - jaamaksaa par siltumu virtuvee.
Nezuudamiibas likums rullee vienmeer.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tue Oct 13, 2009 2:49 pm 
un tālāk uz jūtubu

Vispar jau loģikas ķēdīte būtu tāda - pārklājass ar ledu, siltuizolējas, tas iekartas darbu pasliktina - procesu sauc tā un tā - to risina tā  un tā - tas maksā/tēre enerģiju tik un tik

Šitas ir aktuālaks par tās vai citas tehno esamību tirgū.

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1* nu, ciema pamuļķi mētāt viegli. Tur es nestrīdos. Es saprotu, ka ja nolaižas līdz tavam līmenim - tu sakausi ar savu milzīgo pieredzi.
Bet es tomēr riskēšu - būšu konsekvents vismaz jautājumā un jautājuma skaidrošanā. 
To ka atbildes ir cērmjveidīga izlocīšnās ne pēc būtības - tā laikam ir tava premanenta problēma. Netaisos to risināt, lai gan neslēpšu - tas kaitina.

tātad būtība: tas ka ir tāds defrost režīms - man nav nekas jauns. Un tāds dabiski būtu jālieto šādām siltumsūkņu iekārtām. Būtiskais ir firmas darbinieku (inženieri laikam taču) sapratni par sava pārdodamā produkta fizikālo likumu darbības pamatiem. Man netālu kaimiņos viens ir precīzi tādu uzstādījis. Kā rudenī miglas dēļ uzauga ledus šuba -tā līdz pavasarim tā netika atkausēta. Konkrēts kubikmetrs ledus. Aptuveni 15-20cm bieza kārta. Laikam kaimiņam tomēr gudrīši no firmas iestāstīja, ka ledus akumulē siltumu.
Faktiski slēptā jautājuma būtība bija: kādā sakarā man jāuzticas kādai firmai un tās reklamētajam produktam, ja es, pat nebūdams speciālists, redzu acīmredzamu aplamību un nekompetenci?  Es jautāju - kā to vērtēt?!  Mani tavs vērtējums nepārsteidza. Linki uz ārzemju materiāliem bija lieki. Ne par to tērga notiek. Ja nepamanīji...

----------


## defs

Vēl jau otra lieta,ka firma,kas kaut ko ražo-ta dzīvo un strādā ārzemēs.Un tagad,kai veidotu reklāmu,ir jādabū sertificets tulks,kas visu pārtulko,bet neko nesaprot no ta,ko pats raksta.Un tad rodas visadas impedances uc brīnumi   ::

----------


## defs

Vo,un tagad,lai siltumsūknis pilnvērtīgi darbotos arī ziemā,ir vajadzīgs infrasarkanais sildītājs,kuru var novietot pat istabā,jo stari iet cauri stiklam.Notēmējam to pret ledus kalnu,kur iekšā mokās siltumsūknis un sildam   ::  
 Tikai vel nav skaidrs,cik tāds siltums beigās izmaksās  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Ta tikai pierāda to, ka patērētāja  un šoreiz arī izplatītāja izglītošana ir problēma.
Man gan jāatzīstas ka minēto LV linku pārlasīju pa diagonāli. Paļāvos, ka vietējie speciālisti visu būs izdarījuši pareizi.

un tātad - izpaltītājs un gudrs patērētājs ir tas variants, kad arī Latvijā var ieviest gan siltumsuknūs, ko kombinētu satīklotu koģenerāciju, gan reizi par visām reizēm dabūt un izplatīt pozitīvu pieredzi par to visu.

Starp citu, ledus kluča atkausēšana ar to staroto siltumu nav nemaz tik slikta doma, tas būs simtiem reižu lētāk, nekā to ledus kluci saglabāt.

----------


## defs

Siltumsūkņa vienīgā priekšrocība ir tā,ka siltums tiek no sētas ienests istabā,nepiesārņojot apkartējo vidi /neko nesadedzinot/.Problema ir un paliek dārdzība.

----------


## Didzis

defs, nebūs vis taisnība. Siltumsūknis ir tik pat kaitīgs dabai kā čaiņiks vai UFO sildītājs. Tak siltumsūknis tā pat darbojas no elektrības,a elektrību iegūst dedzinot, ogles, gāzi, degakmeni, vai vēl ļaunāk- no ātomenerģijas. Pie mums jau nav tādu hidroelektrostaciju kā Sajānu šušenskas, kura darbojas nepārtrauktā režīmā. Nu nav tai siltumsūknī nekadi brīnumi- tā pati elektrības apkure vien ir, tikai sanāk ar lielāku lietderības koeficientu.

----------


## defs

Didzi,man te tālu nav Grobiņa,mēs te elektrību iegūstam no vēja,kurš pūš tā vai tā.Tikai elektrība iet Latvenergo tīklā,kas turas spītīgi pie cenas.Kādreiz klīda baumas,ka elektrība būs lētāka,bet tagad redzams,ka lētāka tā ir ražotājam,bet ne patērētājam.

----------


## a_masiks

> Didzi,man te tālu nav Grobiņa,mēs te elektrību iegūstam no vēja,kurš pūš tā vai tā.Tikai elektrība iet Latvenergo tīklā,kas turas spītīgi pie cenas.Kādreiz klīda baumas,ka elektrība būs lētāka,bet tagad redzams,ka lētāka tā ir ražotājam,bet ne patērētājam.


 Interesanti. Un kāpēc Latvenergo ar likumu ir spiests pirkt no mazajām HES un vējģenerātoru parkiem elektrību par 2-3x lielāku cenu, nekā tā tiek pārdota klientiem?

----------


## Raimonds1

> Didzi,man te tālu nav Grobiņa,mēs te elektrību iegūstam no vēja,kurš pūš tā vai tā.Tikai elektrība iet Latvenergo tīklā,kas turas spītīgi pie cenas.Kādreiz klīda baumas,ka elektrība būs lētāka,bet tagad redzams,ka lētāka tā ir ražotājam,bet ne patērētājam.


 tieši tāpēc risinājums ir lokāla vēja stacija, lokāla koģeneracija bez sakara ar pārvades tīkliem. 






> *Raimonds1* nu, ciema pamuļķi mētāt viegli. Tur es nestrīdos. Es saprotu, ka ja nolaižas līdz tavam līmenim - tu sakausi ar savu milzīgo pieredzi.
> tātad būtība: tas ka ir tāds defrost režīms - man nav nekas jauns. .... Man netālu kaimiņos viens ir precīzi tādu uzstādījis. Kā rudenī miglas dēļ uzauga ledus šuba -tā līdz pavasarim tā netika atkausēta. Konkrēts kubikmetrs ledus. Aptuveni 15-20cm bieza kārta. Laikam kaimiņam tomēr gudrīši no firmas iestāstīja, ka ledus akumulē siltumu.
> ...


  Interesanti, pēc cik mēnešiem augšminētas problēmas Tu, ka inženieris, kurš saprot, ko tāds ledus klucis nozīmē iekārtas efeketivitātei, to darīji zināmu svam kaimiņam?

Mana ""milzīgā"" pieredze, blakus kaudzei tehniskas literatūras, papildināta ar vairākiem tūkstošiem stundu mediju produktu materiālu ierakstiem man ļauj secināt, ka tieši komunikācija un vispārējais limenis tiešā veidā traucē ieviest da jebkādas tehnoloģijas, mācības un daudz ko citu, kas saistīts ar tehnoloģijām. Sākot ar fizikas ekša saturu bez jebkādas norādes uz Karno un beidzot ar žurnālistikas nekompetenci. Ja reiz siltuma topikā Karno cikls tika atzīts kā pamatu pamats, tad atzīsim tā neesamibu eksāmenos arī kā problemu. Konsekventi.

----------


## Texx

Te nu Raimondam taisnība. Staigāt apkārt un gudri purpināt nav liela jēga. Aiziet pie kaimiņa un pārliecināt un palīdzēt ietaupīt naudu, tas ir atbildīga profesionāļa un laba kaimiņa pienākums. Starp citu Ķīpsalā pašlaik notiek izstāde "Vide un Enerģija 2009" http://www.bt1.lv/bt1/ee/ Laba iespēja parunāties ar pašiem firmu pārstāvjiem un pajautāt cik tad bieza drīkst būt ledus kārta.   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Te nu Raimondam taisnība. Staigāt apkārt un gudri purpināt nav liela jēga.


 Ar TO kaimiņu man nav praktiski nekādu attiecību. Tik vien, ka māja atrodas netālu, ij pastaigājoties nejauši uzbridu tai ledus statujai. 
Ja apsvērsim argumentāciju - firmas pārstāvim (lai arī viņš glupības runā) ticēs vairāk nekā kaimiņu pārgudrītim, kurš pat īsti nezin kāda sistēma stāv, tikai pirxtus plivina - kā teorētiski būtu labāk darīt...
Pie kam - ja sistēmā nav ieintegrēta tāda fīča kā defrosts - kā gan to varēs realizēt klients? Neriskējot ar uz pāris dienām atslēgtu apkuri? Un ja firma defrostu nepiemin kā savas sistēmas fīču - kaut kas man liek domāt, ka tāda tiešām tur nav. Pie kam... ledus neanulē iekārtas dabību, ledus stipri samazina tās lietderību...
Tb -  es tik ļoti nesrigstu ar Jēzus sindromu, lai staigātu apkārt uzmācoties svešā baznīcā ar savu dziesmu grāmatu. Man pietiek ar tiem, kas paši nāk un uzmācas...

----------


## Raimonds1

Ok, es kārtīgi nepārlasiju googles sameklēto saitu, kur pieminēts octopus, Tu neko neteici kaimiņam, secinājums - komunikācija un datu pārbaude nosaka lielu daļu no tehnoloģiju pielietosanas un atsauksmēm par tām.

Un to kumunikaciju ietekmē visādi blakusfaktori, piemēram, eksakto argumentu validitāte un līdz ar to fizikas ekša saturs skolā.

EDIT:
http://www.gaisasiltumsuknis.lv/?lg=lv&m_id=10&s_id=11

----------


## defs

Tā,mazliet par tēmu.Esmu atradis šito http://www.maxshop.lv/lat/catalogue/gaz ... 24154.html
 Kaut kur te forumā izskanēja doma,ka gāze tā kā meķenīt drusku lētāk sanakot par elektrību.Ko jūs,kungi,teiktu par šo verķi? Paldies!

----------


## a_masiks

> Ko jūs,kungi,teiktu par šo verķi?


 1) darbojas uz sašķidrināto gāzi - tā tomēr ir dārgāka par dabas gāzi... līdz ar to, vai būs lētāk par elektrību - nemāku teikt.
2) 100% lietderība ir OK, taču baigs mīnuss ir tas, ka izmešus izmet tur pat apsildāmajā istabā. Ja runas, ka elektriskā spirāle sadedzina gaisa skābekli ir mīts, tad šeit tas ir patiešām reāls fakts.
3) var būt ka būs smakucis no gāzes, var būt ka nebūs. Bet tāda iespēja pastāv...

Tb - produkts ir OK, bet IMHO tikai tad, ja atgāzes var izvadīt skurstenī. Ja nē.... nu baigi riskants produkts. Jaunceltnē tāds varbūtu būtu OK - visur caurvēji, ij celtniekiem var piedraudēt : ja aizmigsi darba vietā - vari arī nepamosties....

----------


## abergs

> Ko jūs,kungi,teiktu par šo verķi?


 Paziņa pagājušo ziemu izvilka un pārāk nesūdzējās. Tikai vēl kas - gāze sadegot rada 
arī H2O, tad paziņa blokmājas 1.stāvā (ar padumjlaika hidroizolāciju) ellējas par mitrumu.

----------


## defs

Un cik tas paziņa balonus pa ziemu nomainija?Cik kv.m sildija? Tas interesants jautājums.Redzi,mašele dzīvo "jaunā" /krievu laiku/mājā,kur ar apkuri švaki,tikai cena par apkuri nepatīkama...un tur jau skursteni pa logu neizbāzīsi...

----------


## abergs

> Un cik tas paziņa balonus pa ziemu nomainija?


 Apmēram balons mēnesī uz 50kv/m. Reizēm gāzes vietā gan ieslēdza arī elektriskos sildītājus.

----------


## Velko

Hmm... tā kā arī mani šogad interesē alternatīvā apkure:



> ...taču baigs mīnuss ir tas, ka izmešus izmet tur pat apsildāmajā istabā. Ja runas, ka elektriskā spirāle sadedzina gaisa skābekli ir mīts, tad šeit tas ir patiešām reāls fakts.


 Mīts varbūt, bet kā tad tur īsti ir ar tām spirālēm un gaisu? Protams, saprotu ka spirāle neoksidējas no gaisa O2, citādi pēc pāris stundām tās spirāles tur nebūtu. Tomēr, no spirāles-ventilatora sildītāja gaiss kļūst tāds šķietami neelpojams. Kas tur īsti par vainu?



> Tikai vēl kas - gāze sadegot rada arī H2O, tad paziņa blokmājas 1.stāvā (ar padumjlaika hidroizolāciju) ellējas par mitrumu.


 H2O tvaiks mani īpaši nesatrauc - vairāk cīnos ar pārāk sausu gaisu. Drīzāk, kā tur ir ar otru produktu - CO2? Nesāks galva sāpēt no paaugstinātas koncentrācijas?

Vēl interesē izmaksas - kā tur sanāk salīdzinot ar manu 900W eļļas sildītāju + siltums, kas nāk no (nu jau par ekskluzīvajām kļuvušajām, siltumu dodošajām) spuldzēm? Pēc maniem aprēķiniem sanāk ~30 Ls mēnesī.

----------


## abergs

> Tomēr, no spirāles-ventilatora sildītāja gaiss kļūst tāds šķietami neelpojams. Kas tur īsti par vainu?


 Ck pats esmu novērojis ventilatorā labi krājas putekļi. Un tā kā putekļus veidojošie materiali sastāv no 30 -100 % sintetikas
tad sadegot uz spirales veidojas krāšņa "buķete"...IMHO.

----------


## defs

Kalorīferos putekļi sadeg,kad nav kādu brīdi darbināts.Tas ir dažas sekundes,pec tam pūš tikai siltu gaisu.Vismaz saost neko nevar,jo deguns ar pie visa pierod.Tas pats,ja iesledz elektrisko plītiņu un grib sildīt vai vārīt ēdienu-vispirms nodeg ēdiena paliekas un tad sak silt  :: 
 Cilveks jau ar patērēs skābekli,tāpec kādreiz arī logs jaatver   ::

----------


## defs

Tātad par patēriņu.Sanak,ka šitas kamīns iztērē 1 balonu 57 stundās ar max jaudu /ta atbildeja interneta veikals uz jautājumu,bet nezin,par kuru balonu viņi domaja.Pieņemsim,ka 27 l ,kuru liekot viņam aizmugure iekšā/.
 Max jauda 3kw. 57hx 3kw=171 kw iekšā balonam ir,kas maksā ~10 ls.
Elektriba 171kw x 0,074 =  ~12,7 ls
Tas nozīmē,ka drusku lētāk sanak ar gāzi.
Labojiet,ja kļūdos   ::

----------


## Didzis

Gāzes balons jau pats mājā neatnāks, tā kā pierēķini transporta izdevumus.Tad vēl gāzes iekārtas izmaksa. Spirāli izvērt caur cauromoto ķieģeli var pa lēto  :: . Merfija likums jau arī vēl spēkā un gāze vienmēr beidzas kad ārā -20 grādu.

----------


## Jon

Lai gan tajā gāzes IR sildeklī sadegšana ir pilnīgāka nekā gāzei degot brīvā gaisā (gāzes plīts), neieteiktu šādu ierīci dzīvoklī. Produkts balonā vai trubā tomēr nav tīri ogļūdeņraži. Bez ūdens un ogļskābes tur rodas vēl kādi sūdi. Ar pastiprinātu vēdināšanu sanāk lieli siltuma zudumi. Īslaicīgai darbināšanai (garāžu boksi utml.) gan tāda lieta noder, lai pirksti nekļūtu stīvi. Padomijas laikā, kad vēl nebija sintētisko eļļu (toties bija ziemas ar mīnus 20 Celsija skalā), varēja plakanu keramisko pannu zem auto pabāzt. Pēc 10 minūtēm ar veco bateriju (arī defiocīts!) startējām kā vasarā. Jaudīgas jau šīs ierīces arī mēdz būt - esam tak redzējuši Wirtgen tipa asfalta seguma reģeneratorus. 
Mājās gan labāk atklātas spirāles nelietot - to pašu sintētisko putekļu un drošības dēļ. Uz eļļas radiatora putekļi gan krājas, bet nesmird un nerodas nekas toksisks. Laba lieta ir sildkabeļi  -  gan ūdens trubām, gan grīdām. Dārgi diemžēl.
Ja iepriekš minētais aprēķins ir pareizs (nemēģināju pats pierēķināt), savas ģimenes veselības un paša ērtību pēc labāk pirkt Latvenergo produktu gāzes balona vietā.

----------


## defs

> Gāzes balons jau pats mājā neatnāks, tā kā pierēķini transporta izdevumus.Tad vēl gāzes iekārtas izmaksa. Spirāli izvērt caur cauromoto ķieģeli var pa lēto . Merfija likums jau arī vēl spēkā un gāze vienmēr beidzas kad ārā -20 grādu.


  Didzi,man tepat pāri ielai balonus maina.Varu pa blatu sarunāt arī ārpus darba laika,pat dabūt uz parāda,ja kas   ::  Un pašam auto tepat pie mājas,varu pārbraukt pāri ielai,lai nav jānes.
 No otras puses piekrītu Džonam,ka gāzes kvalitāte ne vienmēr ir uz augstākā līmeņa.

----------


## Raimonds1

Priekš tiešas sildišanas ar elektrību ir visādi eļlas radiatori, termoplēves, apsildāmie akmeņi, tāfeles*, stikli un tamlīdzīgi verķi, kuriem tā temperatūra ir daudz zemaka, kā gaisa putekļus dedzinošajiem ventilacijas/spirāles tipa sildītājiem. 
  BT1 izstāde

----------


## Serenity

Var jau izmantot lētākus infrasarkano staru sildītāju variantus:

http://silditaji.blogspot.com/p/cenas.html

vai 

http://oxima.lv

----------


## Isegrim

Izvilki vecu topiku, lai reklamētu šos štruntus?

----------


## tornislv

Šodien Dzintaru koncertzālē, Bet Bet klausoties, pametu acis uz augšu un ievēroju, ka tur sakarināti IR sildītāji, laikam biezie _Novaja Volna_ koncertos salst!   ::

----------


## Isegrim

Labi kusīs sniegs no jumta.   ::

----------

